# August Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

:smile2:The poll is ready ...(I think). 

Remember to select all your favorites then vote!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Choose all your favorites and select all of them then vote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're ALL great entries, just voted!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great theme and wonderful photos, make sure to get your vote in!.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Just voted. Wonderful pictures of our wonderful pups


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> They're ALL great entries, just voted!



I agree and I voted too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

22 Votes in........

Look through the entries, make ALL your selections, then select VOTE NOW!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Choose all your favorites, select all of them then vote. 24 members have already voted!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

27 Votes in-have you voted yet?

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members entries of 'Dog Days of Summer'.

It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

*The Voting Poll closes Monday August 27th @ 7:20 PM EST. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

Only 29 Votes in so far, look through the entries and make your selections.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> have you voted yet?
> 
> It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members entries of 'Dog Days of Summer'.
> 
> ...



29 votes are in.....


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Have you voted?


Yep.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you voted yet?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

33 Votes in......


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

up to 35 member voters! There is still time to cast your vote.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you to all that have voted so far, there's 36 votes in. 

If you haven't voted, it's multiple choice-make ALL your selections, then click VOTE NOW!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I just voted. Usually there are at least one or two I can eliminate but these are all so good.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

cwag said:


> I just voted. Usually there are at least one or two I can eliminate but these are all so good.


Thanks for voting!

I agree, they're ALL really great, this was a very fun theme.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*40 votes in-Voting Poll closes Monday, 08-27-2018 at 07:20 PM EST
*


> It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members entries of 'Dog Days of Summer'.
> 
> It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.
> 
> A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the pics are great! 40 votes are in.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

42 members have voted so far.

Look through the entries, make all your selections, then click VOTE NOW!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> 42 members have voted so far.
> 
> Look through the entries, make all your selections, then click VOTE NOW!



This poll will close on* MONDAY* *08-27-2018* at *07:20 PM*


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Ivyacres said:


> This poll will close on* MONDAY* *08-27-2018* at *07:20 PM*


Make sure to get all your votes in!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*44* Members have voted........

*The Voting Poll closes Monday 8/25 @7:20 PM EST*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Join the 45 members who have voted and vote before the Voting Poll closes Monday 8/25 @7:20 PM EST.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

There's still time to get your votes in, the Voting Poll closes Monday 8/25 @7:20 PM EST!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*It's very close, there's currently a tie. *

If you haven't voted, look through the entries and make ALL your selections before clicking VOTE NOW!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *It's very close, there's currently a tie. *
> 
> If you haven't voted, look through the entries and make ALL your selections before clicking VOTE NOW!



Voting will end tomorrow at 7:20 PM EST


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> There's still time to get your votes in, the Voting Poll closes Monday 8/25 @7:20 PM EST!.



47 votes are in. This is very close and there is still a tie! Vote before tomorrow at 7:20pm est.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*48 Votes in, it's very close.......

Your vote could determine who wins the August Photo Contest. 

The Voting poll closes tomorrow-Monday, August 27th @ 7:20 PM EST. *




> It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members entries of 'Dog Days of Summer'.
> 
> It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.
> 
> A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Time's running out to vote and it's close! The poll closes today at 7:20 PM EST.
Choose your favorite pics from our members entries of 'Dog Days of Summer'.
It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. 

First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*The Voting Poll closes today at 7:20 PM EST. *

*The Vote is very close, your vote could determine who wins the August Photo Contest. 
*
It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want. Make ALL your selections, then select VOTE NOW!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just a few hours left to get your votes in. The Voting Poll closes today at 7:20 PM EST!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*52 Votes in, there's currently a tie.........

Your vote could determine the winner of the August Photo Contest.

The Voting poll closes TODAY @ 7:20 PM EST. *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There was a tie between ceegee and Julie Timmons. A tie breaker poll is up and we will have a winner in 5 days!!


Interesting note...the last tie was in August 2016 between _Kalhayd_ and _Amystelte_r in our August Photo Contest: Naughty Time. >


----------

